# Pronouncing the r in rodar



## winklepicker

Greetings, friends.

When I hear Gal Costa sing Roda Baiana (as she does at this link) the first r in_ rodar_ comes out something between an English h and an r.

Is this a specific Brazilian pronunciation, or do we get this h/r sound in all Portuguese?

Forgive me if this is a foolish or obvious question - or has been discussed before. Thank you.


----------



## kurumin

I'm from Salvador [Bahia], and we pronounce rodar like this:

_rodar_ [ho'dah]
h exactly like in English _has, have_

Some parts of Brazil (Espírito Santo, parts of Minas, most of Upper Northeast, parts of Goiás including Brasília (our Capital) , and parts of Rio de Janeiro state) have this exact pronunciation.

In RJ city, some people use somewhat harsher r, similar to ch in the scotch word LOCH [lox]. It is the [x] sound, so in RJ rodar is [xo'dax], but some people use . ([x] is not to be confused with uvular R common in Lisbon and Paris).

Of course, the last -r in _rodar_ is normally silent in casual conversation: [ho'da]* 

PS
Many Brazilians who learn Spanish pronounce the name _Ramón_ as _jamón_ ''ham'' (both become [ha'mon]) which
is very funny to Spanish ears 

---------------------------------------
Sometimes my paulistano friends say I pronounce porto as ['po(w)tu] 
It is ['pohtu] but this  can be very voiceless  like in rodar [ho'da(h)] 
----------------------------------------
The sound in your recording is [x]


----------



## winklepicker

Thank you, kurumin, that is most helpful.

It is interesting that you mention the Spanish j as in _jamon;_ _r_ as in _rodar_ sounds more like the Spanish j to my ear than the English h. My impression is that _r_ as in _rodar_ is a softer, breathier sound than the rather hard, highly aspirated English h of _has_ or _have_ and seems to be pronounced further back in the mouth. 

I would be interested if any Portuguese natives have any thoughts about this pronunciation?


----------



## Vanda

Welcome to the Portuguese forum Winklepinker!

Try listening to this Brazilian! In the very beginning he says a word with R, his own name (he is from the south part of the country). Let us know your impressions about his usage of the inicial R.


----------



## kurumin

winklepicker said:


> Thank you, kurumin, that is most helpful.
> 
> It is interesting that you mention the Spanish j as in _jamon;_ _r_ as in _rodar_ sounds more like the Spanish j to my ear than the English h. My impression is that _r_ as in _rodar_ is a softer, breathier sound than the rather hard, highly aspirated English h of _has_ or _have_ and seems to be pronounced further back in the mouth.
> 
> I would be interested if any Portuguese natives have any thoughts about this pronunciation?


 
Well, there are both [x] and  in Spanish (for the grapheme J):

[x] in Castillian Spanish, Central Mexican Spanish, Argentinian Spanish
 (jota jadeante): in Coastal Mexican Spanish, Central American Spanish, Venezuelan Spanish, Colombian Spanish


----------



## winklepicker

Vanda said:


> Welcome to the Portuguese forum Winklepinker!
> 
> Try listening to this Brazilian! In the very beginning he says a word with R, his own name (he is from the south part of the country). Let us know your impressions about his usage of the inicial R.


 
Thank you, Vanda. I hope you'll bear with me as 'my Portuguese are seldom'...! My first impression is that there is very little 'h' sound in this at all - certainly nothing a British English speaker would recognise as one anyway!

Does he have a very strong accent?


----------



## Vanda

Yes, the gaúcho accent (the guy's one) is one of the strongest for us (maybe because it is in the extreme point of the country and receives a great influence of Spanish from its borders). Try listening again when he says Ronan and Rio Grande do Sul. 
Here type rodar and choose Gabriela.


----------



## winklepicker

Vanda said:


> Here type rodar and choose Gabriela.


 
Brilliant! Thank you Vanda. Very interesting to compare with English _has_ (Audrey) on the same site.


----------



## kurumin

winklepicker said:


> Brilliant! Thank you Vanda. Very interesting to compare with English _has_ (Audrey) on the same site.


 
try RODA.
it is very close to


----------



## Alandria

I would pronounce "rodar" as "ho'dah". In northern Minas Gerais and Brazilian Northeast I have all certainty of that the first vowel "o" would be opened.


----------



## Outsider

The pronunciation of the initial "r" varies a lot in Portuguese. See here.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> The pronunciation of the initial "r" varies a lot in Portuguese. See here.



In Brazil, there are 4 pronunciations to the implosive "r" (not initial) depending of zone.


----------



## Outsider

Refere-se ao "r" de "caro" ou ao "r" de "melro"?


----------



## Alandria

Não.
Refiro-me aos erres de "fartar", e "partir. 

Acredito que o "r" de "caro" seja um "alveolar tap" em toda a língua portuguesa, mas tenho dúvida se em piracicaba (SP) ele seja aproximante alveolar...


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> Não.
> Refiro-me aos erres de "fartar", e "partir.


Esse não é igual ao de "melro" na maior parte do Brasil?



Alandria said:


> Acredito que o "r" de "caro" seja um "alveolar tap" em toda a língua portuguesa, mas tenho dúvida se em piracicaba (SP) ele seja aproximante alveolar...


Toda, toda, não. Mas acho que é praticamente toda.


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal só consigo identificar dois tipos de sons para "r". O que se usa em "melro" seria o mesmo de em "rodar" ou em "carro", e o outro tipo que se usa em "caro" e "partir" por exemplo.

Agora que penso nisso consigo identificar formas diferentes de dizer esses "r" mas só os ouvi na zona de Setúbal.


----------



## Outsider

Em Portugal, há duas maneiras principais de pronunciar o "r" de "melro": à espanhola e à francesa. O "r" de "caro" praticamente não varia.


----------



## MOC

O meu "r" em "melro" é o "j" espanhol.

Por exemplo, na palavra "rojo" espanhola, esse som do "r" não uso em nenhuma palavra em português, mas o som do "j" uso em "carro", "melro", "rápido" ou outras palavras em que o "r" se encontre numa destas situações.

No exemplo que dei de Setúbal, o "r" que noto maior diferença é o de palavras como "comer" ou "carta". No meu caso uso o mesmo que uso para "caro" mas morei um ano em Setúbal e lá soa nitidamente diferente esse "r".


----------



## Outsider

O som do "j" espanhol não é exactamente igual ao do nosso "r", mas são bastante parecidos. Como primeira aproximação, está muito bem.


----------



## winklepicker

Muito obrigado a todos!


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Esse não é igual ao de "melro" na maior parte do Brasil?
> 
> Toda, toda, não. Mas acho que é praticamente toda.



Nossa!!!!!

Não sabia que usavam a oclusiva velar sonora. Esse "caro" deles passa a ser um "falso amigo".


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> Esse "caro" deles passa a ser uma "falso amigo".


Bem, eu posso ter exagerado um pouco a caricatura...


----------



## MOC

Estava eu ali a falar da pronúncia de Setúbal e não sabia da existência desse tópico a falar dela. 
Essa pronúncia de Setúbal fez-me rir, mas é um pouco exagerada. Eu não iria tão longe a ponto de dizer que o "r" dessa zona é um "g" e há até pessoas que o dizem mais próximo do "rr" do que do "g". 
Por lá ter vivido acho que até o reproduzo bastante bem, mas escrever esse fonema é outra história.


----------



## eckertBR

Vi que muitos aqui estão generalizando a forma correta da pronuncia do R no Brasil. Pelo menos onde eu moro, quem pronuncia (por exemplo) ho'dah ja da pra saber que veio de outro estado. EU pronuncio ho'da'R (não com um R americano, um R mais suáve). Não pronuncio nem "ho'dá" , nem "ho'dah" e aí vai....


----------



## Alandria

eckertBR said:


> Vi que muitos aqui estão generalizando a forma correta da pronuncia do R no Brasil. Pelo menos onde eu moro, quem pronuncia (por exemplo) ho'dah ja da pra saber que veio de outro estado. EU pronuncio ho'da'R (não com um R americano, um R mais suáve). Não pronuncio nem "ho'dá" , nem "ho'dah" e aí vai....



Bem, nós estamos nos referindo à pronúncia majoritária.

Eu mesmo citei que há quatro pronúncias diferentes para o r *implosivo* no Brasil, mas a majoritária é um /h/.


----------



## kurumin

Alandria said:


> Bem, nós estamos nos referindo à pronúncia majoritária.
> 
> Eu mesmo citei que há quatro pronúncias diferentes para o r *implosivo* no Brasil, mas a majoritária é um /h/.


Sim, é essa pronúncia que ouço na Bandnews, não a pronúncia com o _r americano_ ou _italiano _


----------



## edupa

winklepicker said:


> Thank you, kurumin, that is most helpful.
> 
> It is interesting that you mention the Spanish j as in _jamon;_ _r_ as in _rodar_ sounds more like the Spanish j to my ear than the English h. My impression is that _r_ as in _rodar_ is a softer, breathier sound than the rather hard, highly aspirated English h of _has_ or _have_ and seems to be pronounced further back in the mouth.
> 
> I would be interested if any Portuguese natives have any thoughts about this pronunciation?


 

I'd say you're on the mark here, winklepicker. 

It's always the case that the Brazilian /h/ is a voiced sound, whereas English /h/ is voiceless, or aspirated as you put so well 

By way of comparison, /v/, /z/ are voiced and /f/, /s/ are their corresponding voiceless sounds.

Abraços!


----------



## Alandria

kurumin said:


> Sim, é essa pronúncia que ouço na Bandnews, não a pronúncia com o _r americano_ ou _italiano _



Daí eu já discordo, tem umas apresentadoras que usam o italiano (Lidiane Shayuri e tenho impressão de que Nelson Gomes também o usa). XD
Mas isso é normal pelo Band News ter sede na grande São Paulo. É nos jornais da rede globo que eu só ouço o /h/, até Willian Bonner e Evaristo Costa que são paulistas o usam.


----------



## kurumin

Mas, Millene Machado (também paulistana?) usa o r aspirado 
(Já dissemos que o sotaque de Lidiane é muito marcado (sotauqe paulistano de Môoca))


----------



## edupa

kurumin said:


> Mas, Millene Machado (também paulistana?) usa o r aspirado
> (Já dissemos que o sotaque de Lidiane é muito marcado (sotauqe paulistano de Môoca))


 

Quando o assunto é a pronúncia de âncoras de TV, acredito que, na quase totalidade das vezes, não improta muito o estado ou a cidade de origem do apresentadores, mas sim a orientação de pronúncia que eles recebem. 

Há casos de apresentadores que, quando dando entrevistas, apresentam em sua fala natural o 'r' dito "capira" do interior São Paulo, mas quando apresentam programas, produzem o dito 'r italiano' da cidade de São Paulo.

Conheço pessoas que trabalharam em rádio e receberam esse tipo de orientação. A apresentadora Mônica Waldvogel já confessou em seu programa "Saia Justa" que recebeu treinamento para não produzir alguns sons tipicamente paulistanos (como o '-mente' (/meynte/) da própria palavra "tipicamente"). 

O mesmo pode-se dizer de cantores. A Rita Lee, paulistana notória, produz o 'r' aspirado muitas vezes quando canta. Esse som aspiradp do 'r' é, hoje, no gosto geral um som mais agradável para a música moderna. Em outras épocas era diferente. Basta ouvirmos os notórios cantores cariocas de antigamente, como Cartola ou Aracy de Almeida, para notarmos que naquela época dava-se prestígio ao som 'r italiano'.

Abraços


----------



## Alandria

edupa said:


> Quando o assunto é a pronúncia de âncoras de TV, acredito que, na quase totalidade das vezes, não improta muito o estado ou a cidade de origem do apresentadores, mas sim a orientação de pronúncia que eles recebem.
> 
> Há casos de apresentadores que, quando dando entrevistas, apresentam em sua fala natural o 'r' dito "capira" do interior São Paulo, mas quando apresentam programas, produzem o dito 'r italiano' da cidade de São Paulo.
> 
> Conheço pessoas que trabalharam em rádio e receberam esse tipo de orientação. A apresentadora Mônica Waldvogel já confessou em seu programa "Saia Justa" que recebeu treinamento para não produzir alguns sons tipicamente paulistanos (como o '-mente' (/meynte/) da própria palavra "tipicamente").
> Abraços



Nisso você tem razão, o problema é quando *alguns* paulistanos acham que falam o português padrão do Brasil e estereotipam o resto, sério, já convivi bastante com isso quando estive em São Paulo, diferente de quando estive no Piauí e no Ceará, as pessoas em geral não ficavam com essa arrogância de  que falavam "português padrão" do Brasil. 

Não falo que todos os paulistanos são assim (eu não tenho moral pra falar por todos eles, porém muitos que conheci pensavam assim), mas existe uma tendência, sim, a serem voltados a pensar dessa forma.


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Nisso você tem razão, o problema é quando *alguns* paulistanos acham que falam o português padrão do Brasil e estereotipam o resto, sério, já convivi bastante com isso quando estive em São Paulo, diferente de quando estive no Piauí e no Ceará, as pessoas em geral não ficavam com essa arrogância de que falavam "português padrão" do Brasil.
> 
> Não falo que todos os paulistanos são assim (eu não tenho moral pra falar por todos eles, porém muitos que conheci pensavam assim), mas existe uma tendência, sim, a serem voltados a pensar dessa forma.


 


Concordo, acho que a maioria dos paulistanos não sentem que têm sotaque. Mas isso não é uma atitude BEM comum em todos os lugares? Inúmeras vezes ouvi em cidades onte estive pelo Brasil a pérola, "Nossa, você tem sotaque!"  Acho isso muito normal, nem dá pra ficar zangado...

Em defesa  , e em minha modestíssima opinião, acho que os paulistanos não são, em comparação, muito bairristas. São Paulo é muito misturada, tem gente de tudo quanto é lugar, muito mais do que qualquer outra cidade brasileira. Não dá pra comparar. De forma que o bairrismo aqui é menos acentuado, eu acho, que em outros lugares que já visitei. Mas posso estar redondamente enganado, e sendo inclusive bairrista.  

Abraços!


----------

